# Notarization of Australian documents



## ftag (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I am an Australian and visiting UAE next month with my family in order to search a job. I need to know which Australian document i need to notarized from Australia so that if i get a job so i can produce these documents straight away to my future employer. 

Can any one guide me and what is the correct procedure. Do i need to make a photocopy of all my required documents and then get them notarized. 

Thanks for your help in advance
Regards, 
Ftag


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you are single, the just your degree or professional qualification certificates. If married, your marriage certificate too.

-


----------



## ftag (Mar 14, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If you are single, the just your degree or professional qualification certificates. If married, your marriage certificate too.
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba for your reply. I am married so Should i do the photocopy of Highest Degree and my marriage certificate and then get my photocopy notarized. 

Is that correct


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Original documents need to be attested.

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

ftag said:


> Thanks Elphaba for your reply. I am married so Should i do the photocopy of Highest Degree and my marriage certificate and then get my photocopy notarized.
> 
> Is that correct


Hi ftag and welcome ....

As a note, they don't recognize the Aussie JP attestations here either (I am Qld JP Qual) .... they realy only like to see it done by a notary or an Embassy ... so the higher up the food chain you go in Oz the better for acceptance here! ..... 

And yes you will have to present the original and the copies for comparison at the time of having them certified which is standard procedure !


----------



## ftag (Mar 14, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hi ftag and welcome ....
> 
> As a note, they don't recognize the Aussie JP attestations here either (I am Qld JP Qual) .... they realy only like to see it done by a notary or an Embassy ... so the higher up the food chain you go in Oz the better for acceptance here! .....
> 
> And yes you will have to present the original and the copies for comparison at the time of having them certified which is standard procedure !


Thanks Fatenhappy for your reply. 
Should i make atleast 3 to 6 copies of my Highest Degree, 3 to 6 copies of my Marriage certificate and 3 to 6 copies of birth certificate of my child and then get all of them notarized and then take them to DFAT and then to UAE Embassy. 

Is that correct

Thanks guys for your help


----------



## ftag (Mar 14, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Original documents need to be attested.
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba for your reply again


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

ftag said:


> Thanks Fatenhappy for your reply.
> Should i make atleast 3 to 6 copies of my Highest Degree, 3 to 6 copies of my Marriage certificate and 3 to 6 copies of birth certificate of my child and then get all of them notarized and then take them to DFAT and then to UAE Embassy.
> 
> Is that correct
> ...


The short answer is probably better off with half a dozen of each. Within reason the more copies of any/everything that have with you when settling in particular, the better rather than being "caught out".

We have 2 vehicles and as standard in each of them, even now we have a small manila folder with all manner of paperwork tucked away .... eg Passports, Residence Visas, Our licences, Car regos, Marriage Certificate, Insurances for the vehicles, Passport sized photos etc etc ..... _I had an accident in Oman years ago and was caught out .... never again just too much hassell by comparison!_

Its not like home in that even if you want to get a mobile phone number connection you will have to provide a few of these documents. From years of experience, its just as easy to carry them with you ... its not that hard .... just saves you a lot of heart ache and frustration when your trying to get things done, rather than having to double back later ....:clap2:


----------



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Attestation of Documents*

Having just gone through this process myself (and previously whilst living in Kuwait) here's what I did....

1. Copies of Marriage Certificate, Academic Transcripts, Birth Certificate (you must take the originals) all certified by JP/Pharmacist. No cost (except for copying)

2. Take originals & copies to be notarised by a Notary Lawyer. He/She gave me some cost-saving advice: get them bound as one document (my Notary Lawyer did this for me as part of the notarisation process). Cost: AUD110.00

3. Take notarised copies (not originals) to Foreign Affairs office for them to attest. As one document, think it cost me about AUD60.00. I supplied an A4 Express return envelope, and I had it back in 72 hours. Fill the application form out at their office, or simply print one off from their web-site

4. Send (3.) to UAE embassy for them to stamp - costs AUD60.00 and they only accept bank cheque and require a reply-paid envelope (took 5 days to get back.

Once again, this was my experience, and check if there any other specific requirements that your new employer may have.

Good luck..



ftag said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am an Australian and visiting UAE next month with my family in order to search a job. I need to know which Australian document i need to notarized from Australia so that if i get a job so i can produce these documents straight away to my future employer.
> 
> ...


----------



## ftag (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I really appreciate your help.
Have a nice weekend
Regards, 
Ftag




ns0035 said:


> Having just gone through this process myself (and previously whilst living in Kuwait) here's what I did....
> 
> 1. Copies of Marriage Certificate, Academic Transcripts, Birth Certificate (you must take the originals) all certified by JP/Pharmacist. No cost (except for copying)
> 
> ...


----------



## ftag (Mar 14, 2010)

ns0035 said:


> Having just gone through this process myself (and previously whilst living in Kuwait) here's what I did....
> 
> 1. Copies of Marriage Certificate, Academic Transcripts, Birth Certificate (you must take the originals) all certified by JP/Pharmacist. No cost (except for copying)
> 
> ...


Hi ns0035! 

Today i took the appointment for next week from my Notary Public Solicitor and he advised that i dont need to get my document certified by JP. 

Is that correct.

Regards, 
Faisal


----------



## ftag (Mar 14, 2010)

ftag said:


> Hi ns0035!
> 
> Today i took the appointment for next week from my Notary Public Solicitor and he advised that i dont need to get my document certified by JP.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys, 

I need to know whether is it required to get the document certified by JP first and then get them notarized. 

Regards, 
Faisal


----------



## ftag (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I am going to see my solicitor tomorrow and taking my Masters degree + Transcript of it and Birth Certificate of my daughter and Marriage certificate. Do i need to take photocopies of my Bachelors degree as well and its transcripts and professional industry related certificates like Microsoft and Cisco certificates to get them notarized as well. 

Your help is much appreciated. 
Thanks and Regards, 
Ftag


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ftag said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am going to see my solicitor tomorrow and taking my Masters degree + Transcript of it and Birth Certificate of my daughter and Marriage certificate. Do i need to take photocopies of my Bachelors degree as well and its transcripts and professional industry related certificates like Microsoft and Cisco certificates to get them notarized as well.
> 
> ...


The documents that require attestation are: your Masters Cert, your marriage cert & your daughter's birth cert.

Have fun!


----------



## ftag (Mar 14, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> The documents that require attestation are: your Masters Cert, your marriage cert & your daughter's birth cert.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks Elphaba for your reply. You are legend thanks for your help. 
Take care of yourself mate

Kind Regards,
Ftag


----------



## ftag (Mar 14, 2010)

ftag said:


> Thanks Elphaba for your reply. You are legend thanks for your help.
> Take care of yourself mate
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Ftag


Hi Elphaba, 

I have got my originals and photocopies of it notarized by the notary public last week and didnt get the chance to visit the Department of Foreign Affairs. 

I need to know do i have to take my originals and photocopies to Department of Foreign Affairs to attest them. 

I am not sure whether i have made a mistake by notarizing my originals as well. 
Thanks for your help in advance

Kind Regards, 
Ftag


----------

